# Mustard Green = Choy sum [in chinese]?



## milky (Nov 5, 2009)

Is Mustard Greens Same as Choy sum in chinese?
i cant see to get mustard green in chinese name.. but it looks like it..i dont wan to feed wrongly to my torts.. thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

No...not the same thing:

Choy sum is a Chinese phrase meaning Ã¢â‚¬Å“stems and flowers.Ã¢â‚¬Â It is used to refer to a flowering vegetable closely related to bok choy which produces thick, crunchy stalks, yellow flowers, and lush green leaves. It is used in a variety of Chinese foods, usually stir fries and soups, and many Asian markets carry choy sum, usually with other vegetables such as bok choy and Chinese broccoli. It is also possible to grow choy sum at home in temperate climates, for cooks who have difficulty obtaining it in the marketplace.

Yvonne


----------



## milky (Nov 5, 2009)

i've read the "Food for desert dwelling type of Torts-DT, Marginated, Greeks, Russians, Sullys, etc" Pinned thread

can this Choy Sum be feed 85% ?


----------



## fstyle28 (Nov 6, 2009)

No problem. I live in SE Asia and feed my torts Choy sum or cai xin every week. I go for organic ones to make sure they're pesticide free.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2009)

milky said:


> i've read the "Food for desert dwelling type of Torts-DT, Marginated, Greeks, Russians, Sullys, etc" Pinned thread
> 
> can this Choy Sum be feed 85% ?



No ONE thing should be fed 85%. When "they" say 85% they mean many, many vegetables to be 85% of the diet, not just one vegetable.

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to be on a 85% ding dong diet, but one can dream


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I want to be on a 85% ding dong diet, but one can dream



LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Milky, that list is so that you can choose the greens to feed that are best for your tort. No one food is good for a tort. It is a large variety that keeps your tort healthy and happy.


----------

